# Suggested Reading?



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey,

I recently became interested in DIY speakers/subwoofers and before I delve into the complicated area wanted to do some serious reading on speaker design and implementation so I could start out with a strong theoretical knowledge and then transfer it to real life eventually. I was wondering if you more experience guys had some suggestions on what I should look into to get design ideas and a basic/advanced understanding of quality speaker design. I have heard that Floyd Toole's papers were a great start and am hunting those down currently anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Check out the loudspeaker design cookbook, great book with plenty of info


----------



## Doug Plumb (Mar 16, 2007)

Go to Gedlee.com and order the speaker design book from there if you have an eng background and know what a complex frequency variable is, ie the "s domain".

Failing that I would get a book from the 50's - 60's on circuit theory so that you can begin to understand crossovers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Loudspeaker Design Cookbook - Vance Dickason
Acoustics - Leo Beranek
Audio Transducers - Earl Geddes and Lidia Lee

From an auditory standpoint, I can't help but recommend An Introduction to the Psychology of Hearing by Brian Moore.


----------



## Doug Plumb (Mar 16, 2007)

The manual posted on my website is free to read - 160 pages with about 80 % diagrams. Its about taking good room measurements and discusses the results of experiments and measurement consistency.

There is one chapter on building your own speakers and using DSP Xovers.


----------

